# em-a angewendet



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

hi all

es ist vollbracht.......

habe in meinen 180m2 schwimmteich 30 liter em-a ausgebracht durch aufsprühen rücken-druck-sprüher.
nach anwendung eine zarte braunfärbung.
die sich in den nächsten tagen etwas zugenommen hat, wasser etwas trüber (hab so das gefühl die viecher vermehren sich schnell).
trotzdem sehe ich den grund bei vier meter wassertiefe.
habe ferner den teichrand mit den pflanzen ebenfalls eingesprüht.
der geruch des wassers hat schon am ersten tag spürbar nachgelassen.
am dritten tag steigen wieder tote algen vom boden auf die sich aber anders wie gewohnt verhaten, es  treiben auf der wasseroberfläche
nebelige wolken (wie "haus-lurch") ca 5cm durchmesser die sich aber super abfischen lassen.
habe gesamtgesehen das gefühl das sich die algenreste instabil sind und sich anders "zersetzten".
frische algen am rand schaun auch schon verfärbt (ockerbraun) aus.
vierter tag: randbepflanzung o.k.
                  seerosen o.k.
                  wassergeruch neutral ebenfalls o.k.
                  algen verringert
                   filteranlage verstopft nicht mehr.
leichte braunfärbung und tübung noch vorhanden aber stabil.
hat noch wer angwante teicherfahrung mit em-a.

                                                         grüsse
                                                     franz weber


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wie sehen denn Deine Wasserwerte aus?

Stell diese doch bitte mal ein...würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

hallo franz,

wo genau kann man sich denn das ergebniss mal anschauen ?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

*wasserwerte nach em-a anwendung*

hallo thorsten / juergen-b 

meine wasserwerte vier tage nach einsatz von em-a: 
gemessen mit jbl easy test 5 in 1 

no2 0 

no3 100 dendenz fallend 
so hoch wiel die automatische frischwasserzufuhr teilweise über das brunnenwasser geht. 
gartenbewässerung/teichnachfüllung/brunnenwasser leider alles über ein zubringerrohr (erdverlegt)  

gh 12 

kh 7 

ph 8 

kupferanteil im wasser 0 (gemessen weil einige male den algenentferner von heisse angewant habe, eine portion 15 flaschen "wassermenge nicht vergessen  " 

werte des wassers vor der anwendung waren die selben ausser no3 leicht fallend 

grüsse franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

*...*

Hallo Franz,

interessant wäre zu wissen, warum du zu diesem "Hilfmittel" gegriffen hast, welceh Probleme lagen vor ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

*deswegen em-a*

hi administrator

in deinen auge wirst du bei meinen teich vermutlich keine probleme erkennen.  
aber meine frau.....  

weist du ist halt ein schwimmteich der möglichst gepflegt sein soll, keine algen, klares-wasser, gute luft, blauer himmel, immer sonnenschein bei 30 grad und üppige gesunde und nicht angefaulte pflanzen die immer blühen (selbstverständlich auch im winter)
frauendenken halt.....

darfst mich nicht für einen "warmduscher" halten aber der hausfrieden halt........du weißt sicher was ich meine........  

mit herkömmlichen algenvernichtern wenn man zu lange wartet hat man nach der algenblüte viel restmulm nach den algenmitteleinsatz am boden der bei sonneneinstrahlung wieder hoch kommt bei regelmässiger anwendung em-a (30 liter 28 euro) denke da eimal im monat ab frühjahr ist der arbeitsaufwad des drechabfischens der verstopften filer usw doch wesentlich gringer.

der teich ist erst in der zweiten saison habe da gehört das planzenanwachsoptimum ist er nach fünf jahren erreicht.

stelle mal ein foto des teiche auf die seite.

                                                     algenfreie grüsse
                                                     klarwasser-franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

*zusätzlicher ozon / i-tronic einsatz*

hi alle 

KEINE AUFREGUNG MÖCHTE KEINE MEGADISKUSSION ENTFACHEN
IST HALT SO EIN GEDANKENSPLITTER !

habe mir gedacht das es eventuell eine möglichkeit währe GELEGENTLICH
ozon oder i-tronic einzusetzten bei extremfällen.

gibt da einen ozongenerator der 2g/stunde schafft um 399.- euro * defekter Link entfernt *

ozon wegen gelbstoffe im wasser (besonders klares wasser)
i-tronic als algenabmurxer (K U P F E R ich weiß ist schei......)

trotzdem was ist eure meinung 
wie gesagt gelegentlicher einsatz ist angesagt !

                                                  grüsse franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

*...*

Jo Franz,

nach deinem zweiten Posting hat sich mein Posting erledigt ... iss ned so mein Ding mit viel Technik, ob mit Fadenalgenmittel oder I-Tronic ... einem Teich nach 2 Jahren solche eine Tortur zu gönnen, sorry, zumal ein Schwimm-Teich mit ausreichender Regenerationszone sich selbst hilft  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo Franz,
wie wäre es,wenn du zu deinem Schwimmteich noch nen Pool anlegst,der für deine Frau schön sauber und steril ist??

Denn,
ein Teich ohne Algen ist meiner Meinung nach kein stabiles Ökosystem...

Auch denke ich mir oft,
Wie Bakterien usw. in einer Flasche überleben sollen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo Franz

wenn du mit Ozon liebäugelst , gut , lass es mich wissen
Aber lass die Finger von diesem Velda I-Tronic . Habe dieses Teil in einem anderem Teich getestet , viel Geld für nichts . :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

*sterilbecken nein danke*

hallo stefanb und administrator

deine idee ist nach meinen meldungen logisch (bin halt ein technofreak.....), aber bevor ich mir eine "betonkiste" im garten eingrabe habe ich lieger algen   

bin jetzt mit meinen teich in der zweiten saison und möchte die möglichkeiten mal ausloten bzw internetmässig nachlesen/fragen.
den i-tronic-gedanken habe ich auf jeden fall schon verworfen.

mein wunsch währe natürlich sowenig als möglich technik,
bei angemessenen aufwand.

möchte gerne bilder von meinen teich downloaden das ihr euch eine optische meinung bilden könnt. 
wie bewerkstellige ich das in diesen forum ?

                                                        grüsse franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo Franz,

so gehts:

http://forum.tommis-page.de/faq.php#41


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

hi alle

na endlich mit den bildern geschafft !!! *juhu*  :razz:

grüsse franz

ps: danke thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

hi admistrator

habe das mit der bildergrösse jetzt verstanden.
wollte dich nicht mit 10mb zumüllen.....sorry....  

grüsse franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

*...*

Hallo Franz,

wie ich mir gedacht habe (oder seh ich es nicht richtig), wo ist die erforderliche Regenerationszone ?

Ansonsten sehr schöne Anlage, gefällt mir.

PSu kannst uns auch mit 100MB belasten, solange du die Bilder einstellen kannst


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

hi administrator

noch einige bilder zur beurteilung.

regenerationsbereich: an einem ende des teiches vier meter (zwei skimmer mit biotech 36 und uvc) auf der anderen seite zwei meter (15000 liter/h wasseransaugung unter schotterkiesel mit 15 meter trenage-rohr, vergraben).
die pflanzen stehen rund um den teich ca 80cm im wasser (schotterkiesel)

grüsse franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo Franz,

die Anlage sieht ja prima aus... :respekt: 

Aber warum wendest Du soviel Technik an..die Deinem Teich eigendlich schadet?

UVC ist nicht so dolle und das em... - Algenvernichtungsmittel...etc ist auch nicht gut für den Teich!

Mehrfach in verschiedenen Threads hier schon geschrieben (Suchfunktion)

Lass der Natur doch Ihren lauf...und bald wird sich der Teich von selber stabilisiert haben.

Ein bischen Gedult gehört natürlich dazu.

Wenn Du bzw. deine Frau nur klares und sauberes Wasser haben wolltet...dann hättet Ihr in der Tat, ein Swimmingpool bauen müssen.

Ich würde es mal ohne den ganzen _Schnikschnak_ probieren und ein wenig gedult haben  

Aber wie gesagt, die Anlage vom optischen her finde ich sehr gelungen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2004)

hi alle

und das ganze bei nacht bleuchtet.

grüsse franz


----------

